# Aus einem Node ein Document erstellen



## personenkult (20. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

gibt es die Möglichkeit aus einem Node ein Document zuerstellen?
sowas in der Art:


```
Document d= DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance().newDocumentBuilder().newDocument();
      d.importNode(node, true);
```

nur eben funktionsfähig


----------



## Murray (20. Jun 2006)

importNode hängt den Node noch nicht in das Dokument ein; das muss man noch explizit machen:


```
Document d= DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance().newDocumentBuilder().newDocument();
      d.appendChild( d.importNode(node, true));
```


----------



## personenkult (21. Jun 2006)

Danke, funktioniert


----------

